# comstar 250GB harddrive for $100?



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

I know information on external drive has been asked many times, but I was just wondering how this harddrive is.

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10062465&catid=

In the previous thread, people have suggested IDE and get a seagate barracuda.

Not sure what this is, not too knowledgeable with harddrives, but has anyone have a bad experience with this one?

Also, my drive is 160GB, could I say, partition this drive so that I can have one partition as an exact replica of my computer harddrive and have the second partition as extra storage?

I also would like the external back up of my drive to be bootable, in case the one inside fail, is this possible?

Also, while I'm asking a whole bunch of questions anyway, is there a software I can use (free if possible) that will partition and back up as I wanted?

Thanks and sorry for another harddrive question.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

From a quick glance, it seems that Comstar just makes the enclosure, and sticks a 3rd party drive in it. I generally will not buy a pre-packaged drive, but will make my own. This way, I know which brand the drive is (Seagate is the best in the industry, in my experience), and that the case has an Oxford Semiconducters chipset, also the best in the industry (in my experience).


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

John Clay said:


> From a quick glance, it seems that Comstar just makes the enclosure, and sticks a 3rd party drive in it. I generally will not buy a pre-packaged drive, but will make my own. This way, I know which brand the drive is (Seagate is the best in the industry, in my experience), and that the case has an Oxford Semiconducters chipset, also the best in the industry (in my experience).


Okay, well I can get a 320GB seagate barracuda for $120 from canada computers, and I looked up some cases, but don't know if they have the Oxford Semiconducters chipset you mentioned, any specific brand have this?

Just to get an idea, I should look for a USB 2.0/IEEE connection, not plastic casing. How do I weigh the existence of a fan?

Also, how much am I looking at for the case? I saw an average range of $40 - $80.


----------



## Alex Sanders (Jun 13, 2003)

Look at their Bytecc enclosures. I bought one at Canada Computers for my Pioneer Superdrive and it has a fan in it as well as Firewire. Didn't say anything about Oxford chipset on the box, but did tout Mac compatibility. Looking at it under system profiler, it says Oxford. I imagine their HD cases would be the same. You should ask the store manager or sales staff to verify that the case has an Oxford chip.Nice that it came with the Firewire cable too.

This would be ideal. Says Mac compatible and comes with both USB and Firewire cables. Oxford 911 chipset too. Sadly, 300Gb drive limit.
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=004447&cid=516


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I currently have the 320GB Seagate from Canada Computers - couldn't be happier. It is installed internally though, not with a case.

Vantec makes good cases, from what I have heard, though they are somwhat more expensive. If aesthetics are not a huge deal, the cheapest I found at Canada Computers was this, though it is only USB 2. FireWire cases seem to be much more expensive. A fan might come in handy if drives are stacked, but most drive cases don't have built in fans - they rely on passive heat dispersal.

Edit: From what I've seen, the Oxford 911 chipset dates from 2001. I forgot about Bytecc, which I have also heard good things about. It could be that the case above only supports 300GB via USB, but more via FW. Also here:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=009045&cid=516
Supports up to 500GB via USB. No limit about FW stated.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot, those were very helpful.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Have a look at this external case - has the Oxford chipset and pick up a Seagate 320gig HD, should set you back about $160 + taxes. Smaller capacity drives will save you a few more $$$.

http://www.cty.ca/details.asp?pid=69

I like these Nspire cases, look nice and solid.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Ants said:


> I like these Nspire cases, look nice and solid.


I have two different hard drive with those Nspire cases - from CTY. One of them had the firewire ports go within a month of owning the drive. Not the best quality. OTOH, the ByteCC aluminum cases U2F (UBS and Firewire) are really good cases.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

wow, that is a very good price


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> I have two different hard drive with those Nspire cases - from CTY. One of them had the firewire ports go within a month of owning the drive. Not the best quality. OTOH, the ByteCC aluminum cases U2F (UBS and Firewire) are really good cases.


I could be wrong but I think MacDoc offers the same Nspire case and bought two (w/ 200gig HD) from him and have never had an issues.

Maybe it's a diffferent model #

I agree about the Bytecc, had one for a three years and never failed.

One enclosure I really like (own the 2.5" version) is Macally.
http://www.macally.com/spec/firewire/storage/phr_100ac.html


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree about the Macally line-up of enclosures.

I once obtained a very good priced Comstar external drive from FutureShop once, a laptop drive size, turned out to be a Fujitsu (5400rpm 60GB etc.). I pulled the drive and it runs really well in a Macally dual FireWire/USB2 enclosure.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I have the MacAlly 2.5" enclosure as well, and it's great. A breeze to put together.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

At first I figure get one with USB2.0 and firewire connection, but there's seems to be more of the USB 2.0 within my budget, any specific reason for me to have the two connections? Or should I just go for the ones with the firewire connection?

Note that I do wish to partition it, and hopefully, if needed, be able to boot from the partition that has the exact replica of my computer's internal harddrive.


----------

